# Q: The Baby Show - is it worth going?



## mummy_mi

I wanted to go to last years in Birmingham but die to Chloe's early arrival and moving etc I didnt manage to go, I want to go to this years but is it really worth it?

Are there cloth nappy stalls and cloth nappy bargains or is it mostly prams, cots etc, things that I dont really need?

Any input would be great ty, oh and has anyone dragged along their OH? And were they bored brainless?

TY! x


----------



## thelilbump

I've never been to one but would quite like too, they're always so far away tho. 

Tbh they can be a bit controversial in the 'ethical world' because of their sponsorships, and one being related to defence systems etc.

I've read a few people going Ldon, think lollipop are going to be there. Mothercare is a big retailer that i think has a pitch too.


----------



## mummy_mi

Yes that's what I was thinking and I probably wont go now, was just wondering if it there was a few cloth nappy stands and WAHM stalls or if it was just all Pampers and the big names.

Oh well think of the pennies I'll save, which is prob a good thing seeing as I've bought a Kangarooz and 4 Itti's today, sigh!


----------



## thelilbump

I'm not 100% bout birmingham, everynes talkin about london at mo as its this w/end


----------



## anothersquish

some of the reusable nappy retailers go. The birmingham show is like the week after my birthday so I am hoping to go if I can convince people to hand over pennies instead of presents...haha. I know Bumgenius, Cheeky Wipes, Close Parent (Pop Ins) and The Cotton Nappy Company all have stalls at birmingham for May.


----------



## mummy_mi

Well maybe those that go to the London one can share their views on it!


----------



## Rachel_C

I've been thinking about going as we're looking to buy a nice high chair for Leyla at the moment, and maybe a jumperoo type thingie. Plus Arif is quite keen to go as he loves spoiling his little princess. I'd love it if there were loads of nappy stalls BUT Mr Bank Manager would probably rather there weren't! If we do go, it will be the London one so I'll let you know if it's any good. Oh and I love going to stuff where there are loads of parents and babies cos it's a chance to show off Leyla's fluffy bum and baby carrier!!!


----------



## thelilbump

i'm sure i read there was a birmingham Bnb meet there!


----------



## mummy_mi

So did any of you lovely ladies go to the London show and would like to share how it was please?? x


----------



## Rachel_C

:growlmad: We didn't end up going as Arif forgot and invited the world and their dog over to our flat to have their computers fixed instead!


----------



## mummy_mi

Rachel_C said:


> :growlmad: We didn't end up going as Arif forgot and invited the world and their dog over to our flat to have their computers fixed instead!

Awwww no! You'll have to make sure they owe you one, something like an umlimited speeding spree on nappies ;)


----------



## Rachel_C

You're a genius!


----------

